# Wouxun 920P-E

## US5EQQ

. 
      ,    .        . 
    : 
 -   
 -  ,   
 -      
 -    
 -          ,   ,      ,        ,    .            . 
 -   ,         ,   . 
 -   ,      
 -  ,            ,     . 



 - -(   ) 
 -   (  )





     ?

----------


## US5EQQ

.     ,   .    ,   ,        409 ,  74 .

----------


## RZ6HBZ

Wouxun KG UV920P,     .

----------


## RC3ZQ

!
*KG-UV920P*    ?
 ?

----------

RC3ZQ

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

,   920-   ?         ,     ,     ,  .   ?  ,     . ,  KLP-UHF -    ,   KVVUVB. PMR-  Pur0 ...    433,400-433,575 ,     U0III75 ...    ?  ,    .      .    ,   ,   ,       ,    439,400 ,     539,4008.    .   ,    ,  ,     .     ?

----------

